# sinking hornwort



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

None of my hornwort floats anymore. It's all kind of resting on the bottom or on other plants. It looks kind of stupid like greenish tumbleweeds. I say "greenish" because it's not the original green anymore- it has kind of a brownish tinge. I had a piece that was super long (probably 15 inches) with some shorter branches on it. I broke it into 3 sections for the three sections of my divided tank, but it still sinks... has anyone else ever had this problem?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep, parts of mine sink & I just lift it back up.


----------

